# Hitchhike Available : Palm Spring California to Florida



## ricklondon (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi I'm Rick 33 from London traveling from Palm Springs California around the 26th March and planning to drive to Florida while stopping over in each state via Texas, anyone that needs a ride let me know thanks


----------

